
Ask HN: What domain registrar are you using these days? - blhack
Namecheap seemed to be the favorite for a long time around here, but they are feeling more and more like godaddy every day.<p>What registrar do you guys use lately?  Is there one that just sells domains?
======
hijinks
I'm using Google domains. I like the free private whois guard they offer.

------
shaunpud
I use namesilo, their prices are very competitive, have free privacy and also
free email forwarding.

~~~
shaunpud
They've got some coupons ready for Black Friday too;
[https://www.namesilo.com/Support/Promotions-and-
Coupons](https://www.namesilo.com/Support/Promotions-and-Coupons)

------
cdvonstinkpot
Gandi.net

Private whois comes standard, + 1yr. ssl per domain.

~~~
tedmiston
The only reason I left Gandi was my credit card getting flagged for
international charges every time they billed. I wish they could establish a
trivial U.S. billing point as a workaround. I would have stayed a customer.

~~~
dylz
When was this? I get billed in USD by "GANDI US, INC"

~~~
tedmiston
My billing was 2013–2015. 2013 was registration and the other years were just
renewals. Note that I had a .io domain so perhaps there's something unusual
about those. My credit card provider flagged the charge as international every
year, even 2015. Maybe they have some way of knowing it's an international
company beyond billing address.

I took a look at my billing invoices on Gandi's dashboard and they are:

2013 - GANDI SAS (Paris, France)

2014 - GANDI International (Strassen, Luxembourg)

2015 - Gandi US, Inc. (San Francisco, CA)

FWIW I have seen the same issue discussed by others here on HN before.

------
VincentTide
Google Domains or Amazon Route53

------
cjbprime
namecheap

~~~
cm2012
Very easy to use, no gimmicks.

~~~
75j
Plus a nice API.

I'm curious what OP means by Namecheap becoming more like GoDaddy? I haven't
noticed that really.

------
drakonka
I'm using nic.io for my personal site and Route 53 for other stuff. I think I
have a couple on Namecheap, too..

------
NurAzhar
[https://porkbun.com/](https://porkbun.com/)

the cheapest so far

------
Raed667
OVH : for the convenience because they also host my VPS (no complaints, works
as expected).

------
xplusy
Namecheap

------
shanecleveland
Hover. Privacy included. Also sell email plans, which I have never used.

------
tue4Iezi
Gandi and Route53

